# How does one make synthetic testosterone?



## Evil ANT (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm sure this has been covered here before, but at a glance I couldn't find any similar threads and hence I'm posting this.

With all of these busts going down, and domestic sources becoming increasingly rare, I'm starting to think that just brewing my own gear might be my best bet. Unfortunately, chemistry is by far my weakest subject, so that's where this could be a major problem.

So, how would one manufacture testosterone, anyhow? I honestly don't know what it'd take. Ingredients? Supplies? I'm not planning on attemping to make it anytime soon (or probably ever), but I'm definitely interested in researching it more.

Thanks!


----------



## ZECH (Nov 30, 2007)

China would be the only place I know you could get raw materials(powders)
Maybe Europe.....


----------



## dannydoo (May 14, 2008)

Id like to know tooo


----------



## gronkboy (May 23, 2008)

Brewing is very easy actually, bro.   I always say that brewing is easier than baking cookies.  Getting the materials is easy, but the powders, thats another ball game.  No one is going to give out any information after all that wnet down last fall.


----------



## Musclebeach (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes, I lurk. 

Cholesterol is not illegal/restricted to purchase... However you will be doing a fair (and when I say fair, I mean an exuberant) amount of organic chemistry. Good luck.


----------



## deathbypoops (Dec 9, 2008)

Home brew FAQ. - Bodybuilding.com Forums

FAQ for Homebrewing


----------

